# Passive Crossover Question



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

Im now looking at building the Troels Ellam XT bookshelf speakers
found here:
Ellam-XT


with peoples experiances.. is it worth paying for much better components within the crossover? such as the Jantzen superior Z caps? as I am quite set on the Jantzen standard Z caps due to the price.

but will wait and save if the superior Z or other recommended caps offer an improvement in sound

if its only a margainal difference then I wont bother, as the amp powering them is a cheaper 7.1 denon receiver

these are just my PC speakers



opinions?


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

surely someone has had experience with these caps on the boards here?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Try DIYaudio.com 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Depends on who you talk to if the differences between the caps would be huge. It is a big can of worms...big can.

I would say since they are your PC speakers I wouldn't go for the upgraded caps. I might would swing you towards the Jantzen CrossCaps over the regular Z series.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

i think the regular Z series is what Ill be getting due to price.

it seems the superior z's are nearly 3-4 times the price! 
whether id get 3 times better sound? or anywhere near that?

I also get the impression from some people that higher quality caps do not make a difference in Sound? - from browsing some threads around the web.

@subwoofery - I have joined DIYaudio, just seeing what the locals here think about them, as I know theres quite a few home audio people on these boards too


----------

